# Removing links from bracelet



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

May be my New Years diet but my watch is definately getting looser on my wrist. I need a half link or two removed. It just looks like I need to get a jewellers screwdriver set but are the screws normally tight? Anything to look out for? Do you need to put any thread locking fluid on them when putting them in? I don't want to chew them up taking them out so any recommendations for screwdriver sets? Thanks.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

They make special screwdrivers they are "HOLLOW GROUND" like the ones gunsmiths use (they prevent the tool from jumping out of the slot). Get the right tool for the job !


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Steve D UK. I know this might sound obvious. If you are going to get yourself some screwdrivers try to get some of a decent quality. In my experience the very cheap ones I have owned in the past, the blades have been made out of cheese, and the handle often turned and the blade stayed where it was.

Regards, Paul. 



RSR934 said:


> Hi Steve D UK. I know this might sound obvious. If you are going to get yourself some screwdrivers try to get some of a decent quality. In my experience the very cheap ones I have owned in the past, the blades have been made out of cheese, and the handle often turned and the blade stayed where it was.
> 
> Regards, Paul.


 Also what thegreentreefrog said. He is very correct.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Would these be any good? https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/bergeon-chromium-plated-5-pieces


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

https://mb.nawcc.org/threads/how-to-make-atmos-screwdrivers.139813/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Torque-Precision-SCREWDRIVER-5-HOLLOW-GROUND-Blades-made-for-Omega-SCREWS/311995026316?hash=item48a45a4b8c:gbkAAOSwrklVJo4m


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> Would these be any good? https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/bergeon-chromium-plated-5-pieces


 Hi Steve D UK

To the best of my knowledge Bergeon make some quality watch tools. If you have looked on the web site you will have seen that Bergeon do several sizes of screw driver, you could check to see that there is a driver in the set which meets the size of your screws as closely as possible.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

Try these must be HARDENED & HOLLOW GROUND!


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Don't really want to wait up to a month for those to arrive so I've ordered these. They'll be here Tuesday. From what I've read, the Omega watches need a 1.8mm driver and there is one in the set I've ordered. If they're no good, they can go back!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Starrett-S555Z-7-Jewellers-Screwdriver-Set-7pc/352199875754?epid=1104149108&hash=item5200bf9caa:g:K~sAAOSwb3lZ-0rn


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The reality is that even the things included in a £2.99 repair kit are sufficient for a bracelet. The trick is to ascertain if there is any locktite involved  if you are going to be using the screwdrivers a lot, then that's when you want to start looking at something of a higher quality.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> Don't really want to wait up to a month for those to arrive so I've ordered these. They'll be here Tuesday. From what I've read, the Omega watches need a 1.8mm driver and there is one in the set I've ordered. If they're no good, they can go back!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Starrett-S555Z-7-Jewellers-Screwdriver-Set-7pc/352199875754?epid=1104149108&hash=item5200bf9caa:g:K~sAAOSwb3lZ-0rn


 I didn't know Starrett was still going.

If their micrometers are anything to go by, they'll be good.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If the screws have some loctite or various other glues inside you could dip or hold the bracelet (without the watch) into some ethanol or maybe paint thinner.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

gimli said:


> If the screws have some loctite or various other glues inside you could dip or hold the bracelet (without the watch) into some ethanol or maybe paint thinner.


 Heating it up would be far more convenient


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

As long as he won't get it near a flame... :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

gimli said:


> As long as he won't get it near a flame... :thumbsup:


 I took a butane kitchen torch to my Rolex bracelet :laugh: worked perfectly. Just have to remember you're gently and briefly warming the thing rather than trying to caramalise it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This tool from Cousins will remove pins and screws with no damage to the bracelet. This is a cheaper version of the Horotec model which is over £100.

Spare blades and pins are available. Just ordered one myself.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style

A word about Locktite compounds. The green Loctite (603) is for permanently fixing screws, and if you do need to take apart again, you will need to heat the part. Blue Loctite (243) acts like a 'Nylock' nut and holds parts firmly untill they need disassembling again. This is the one to use on bracelet screws.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You don't have to spend such ungodly sums for good jeweler's screwdrivers, O. Frei here in the States sell a variety of reliable brands. But hopefully you get what you pay for.

A bracelet holder like Roger's post illustrated is certainly helpful, or a small model maker's vice.

I'd do the work on a thick microfiber cloth to prevent small screw heads or collars bouncing into oblivion. Remember, the likelihood of small parts being lost is inversely proportional to the number of spares on hand.

For riveted bracelets I finally relented and bought a Bergeon 6670. I don't usually get their tools, but for that application only the best would do.

Sorry for misspellings, this iPad Mini keyboard is nuts to use on one's lap.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to say that I bought a set of jeweller's screwdrivers ten years ago from eBay for £6 posted. Still have them, still use them, only replaced a couple of the blades (replacements included). Bargain to get that kind of longevity for less than two pints.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> Don't really want to wait up to a month for those to arrive so I've ordered these. They'll be here Tuesday. From what I've read, the Omega watches need a 1.8mm driver and there is one in the set I've ordered. If they're no good, they can go back!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Starrett-S555Z-7-Jewellers-Screwdriver-Set-7pc/352199875754?epid=1104149108&hash=item5200bf9caa:g:K~sAAOSwb3lZ-0rn


 Hi Steve.

Should be more than up to the job. I used to use Starrett saw blades and other cutting blades. They were always of good quality, hopefully that will reflect in the price.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

RSR934 said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> Should be more than up to the job. I used to use Starrett saw blades and other cutting blades. They were always of good quality, hopefully that will reflect in the price.
> 
> Regards, Paul.


 Hello Steve. Just a thought on what a couple of the others have mentioned. I apologise if you are aware of this. You can get Loctite or Threadloc in different strengths i.e. some it will set permanently very hard, some have a retaining ability but will not come loose without a screwdriver. They are usually identified by a three digit number on the front.

Regards, Paul.


----------

